# Do You Worry About Tent Security?



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

We often leave our campsite unattended to go walking, swimming, etc..

I worry about our stuff getting stolen sometimes, although its never happened. 

Have you ever had any of your camping gear stolen while away from the campsite?


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I worry about this too. I will be putting everything that is valuable to me in my car and locking the doors when I can't be close to the site. It would really ruin a trip to have something taken, and just because it doesn't happen often, doesn't mean it can't happen or won't happen!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

That's a very good idea to lock it up in the trunk. I think leaving expensive things out in the open is asking for someone to steal it. The only time we had something stolen was on a cruise. They stole my camera, so I got another one. I think I left the camera by the pool or bar. So when you camp, I would put items I don't want to lose in the car trunk.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

It's never happened to me nor has it happened to anyone that I know. I think about it and take precautions but I don't worry about it. I think fire wood (which a few pieces have gon missing once in a while) would be the most popular thing to get swipped and if that's all they care about to stay warm then be my guest. Theres lots of it around. Touch my Colman stove.....Boy you better be able to out run me becase there will be hell to pay!!!


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Sure I worry about tent security thats why I bought a travel trailer :rotflmao1:

Sorry could not help myself, MY BAD :smack-head:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hmmmm, your going to create some testy tent campers :whipyobut:
But is kinda funny




l2l said:


> Sure I worry about tent security thats why I bought a travel trailer :rotflmao1:
> 
> Sorry could not help myself, MY BAD :smack-head:


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

So with the tent trailer do you have a remote lock for it? My car does and I use it frequently. The van has a key less entry as well on the door. I have that memorized and use it sometimes. I'm sure with the trailer you don't have a security problem.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't say I have ever heard anyone say anything about having something stolen from their campsites either; other than coolers and garbage by the bears and racoons. :comfort_: (Sorry I couldn't help myself.)


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure which is worse, people stealing, or bears :shocked:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I am a tent camper, and I am not too testy :whistling:. If someone walked off with that cast iron dutch oven that I spent all that time curing.... :whipyobut: then you would see testy!!!!!!

I have that nice new hammock that I got on super sale at hammocks.com that it would cost me almost $150 with shipping to replace. It would be so easy for someone to snag that too.

I would love to buy a travel trailer to combat how susceptible tents could be to a problem, but the money just won't allow it. Besides... if a robber happens into a campground, who has a bigger target on themselves for having something worth stealing: the tent camper, or the person in his rolling house with all the bells and whistles????


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

> who has a bigger target on themselves for having something worth stealing: the tent camper, or the person in his rolling house with all the bells and whistles????


Here we go.....
Get em Kiteri!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

So Kiteri makes a good point about the two different kinds of campers. One who comes with very few items, such as a hammock. The other kind of campers are people who bring everything with them. I guess you guys have seen these campers. Do they really have a kitchen sink?:rotflmao1:


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Absolutely worry about it. I generally will put my real important items in my truck and lock it, if I am going somewhere for any length of time. Never had a problem, and probably wont, but these days, you cant help but worry about it.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Getting items stolen is just the worst thing when you're camping. I must be in denial about the subject. Is it very common to get things stolen from your campsite? When I went it wasn't but that was years ago. Now things are different, you should take precautions.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

I think it kind of depends on where you camp. For the most part most people do not touch other people's things but you always get the goofballs who mess things up.

I find, though, when we are at the house trailer campground, we don't have a problem. But I think it is because it is a small neighborhood and people watch out for each other's property.

When we are tent camping, I try to put the "valuable" things out of sight in the car or somewhere someone would have to work to get at.

When I first saw the quesiton, I thought you meant security like people coming into the tent or trailer at night. I worry about that when I have the grandchildren with us.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I havent ever thought about anyone coming in on us at night at the campground, but I guess it could happen. There are so many people around usually, I dont think it would be the best place for someone to do that, but....


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

I usually don't worry too much about it. None of my stuff is expensive, haha! All the food gets locked in the vehicle at night (after camping with someone else, and oops, we left the meat cooler out. ***** got it... ) I usually don't leave anything but firewood out at night. Actually, the only time anything is left out is if I am using it or getting ready to use it. I'm a bit anal about keeping things in their place... :bang: Money and what not is in the Jeep or an my person.


----------



## southrnbound (Feb 24, 2009)

I have say I never really thought about thieves coming into a campground to find their bounties. But Iam it sure is possible. Came close one summer when the site next to ours had there camera (which they left on the picnic table) come up missing. Come to find out their oldest borrowed it to play with needless to say mom & dad were none to happy :whipyobut:


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL! I think it matters, too, the campground. There are some I won't even stay at, let alone leave anything out. It's a mix of common sense and, for lack of a better way to put it, the overall feel of the place.


----------



## racecple (Feb 1, 2009)

We havent had anything taken in our years of camping either thank god.But we did come up with a small (and i mean small)deterent.If we are going to be away from our tent for any time we zip up and use a nylon lock strap,or wire tie if you like, on the zipper.It isnt much but then it may make them look suspicious if they are ripping up a tent to get in.Not eveyone carries side cutters with them camping and thats how we open up when we get back.Another good thing to do is make friends with the neighbors.Just like at home if you have friends around it is allways a little safer.

We have a small tag trailer that we haul the gear and tent in and all big items go in there underlock and key. Happy camping all for this year.


----------



## racecple (Feb 1, 2009)

Our regular camp area added a new twist that we all love.The camp owners stop by every morning to check new campers,and ask to take your pic.They print them out if you are staying for a length of time.And also a pic of your camp.They drive around all day and check things out.Also go through at night.When you are leaveing (if they are around)they stop and give you the pics to remember them by.Going the extra mile is what keeps us coming back.The pics are to identify who belongs there and where.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

in my neck of the woods,if you leave something of value in your car or truck,your window gets broken and you freeze going home,so your better off taking you camera,purse,wallet,and your beer with you.
here is a suggestion for you to try,i leave a open box of 357 ammo on my seat,and i dump about 3 or 4 bullets out on the seat,they see that and they usually think twice about taking things out of my truck.:thumbup1:


----------



## jennyb (Mar 7, 2011)

I always think out of sight out of mind. Keep things nice and tidy inside your tent or car out of plain sight. We've also gotten tiny pad lock for the doors to our tent. Not that someone couldn't get in but, thieves like the easy fast grab. Also, when we come back to our sight, we can tell if anyone has been in our tent if lock is gone or broke. Make friends with camping neighbors and with campground staff, make yourself remember able, use their names mention the type of tent you use. That way if someone ie: not you is on your sight your neighbors will know they don't belong there.

Also, don't bring your jewelery, have cheap, costume jewelery if needed.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Locks on a tent or at a campground are like boobs on a bull - they provide a false sense of contentment, do no good and only inconvenience the owners.

If a criminal wants something of yours and you are camping, there is little you can do about it. Just like locks in a house, if a criminal wants in they'll get in.

Bank on the honesty and good will of persons who are in camping areas and you'll feel a whole lot better. If you are unfortunate and run into a criminal element, hope for the best and put it past you as quickly as possible.

For those who carry guns, that might be what a criminal wants. You just have to be able to live with whatever you put yourself up against.

Personally, I still believe hanging horse thieves but that's because I've not had to hang one yet.


----------



## Mudd Creek (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't say I have ever had anything stolen while camping. I wouldn't stress too much about it, however I wouldn't leave anything of value laying around. Maybe hide it somewhere if you don't want to take it with you.


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 8, 2011)

Ususlly the only things worth stealing that I take camping are a sidearm, and camera, they stay with me if I'm not at the campsite. Anything else, axe, food, beer, if they want it that bad, oh well. I'll recognize my axe, though, and if it smells like my grub cooking, I'll invite myself for supper.


----------



## kingsgap (May 14, 2011)

*Tent Security*

We've been tent camping for years and never had any problems. There seems to be a code among campers in general. The problems I have at are at trailhead parking lots.


----------



## Bryan68 (Jun 3, 2011)

Never had a problem with anything being taken. Tent campers are an elite group, when you see someone setting up, lend a hand and become acquainted. The more die hard campers that have accumulated a lot of gear and have a tendency to watch out for other campers that are just starting out and try and protect what they have. So they have an enjoyable experience, why ruin the experience right. If you are that concerned about your stuff by all means lock it in your vehicle.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

dont take nothing with you tent camping,you dont want to loose,if you do carry it with you. 
and ladys,put you clothes in trunk of car or in back of truck,especially your undies,me and the wife were tent camping,in a campground,and some one stoled all her panties,even the dirty ones.


----------

